
Being VP of Software Development Is Harder Than Being CEO - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/being-vp-of-software-development-is-harder-than-being-ceo/
======
riskymagemerge
That video towards the bottom is awesome. I've never been in a CEO meeting but
I don't think many dev leads are presenting data like that.

------
riskymagemerge
I wonder how this applies when the founder/CEO is technical?

------
davetwichell
And yet, the VPE is often overlooked in favor of VP Sales or COO when it comes
to replacing a CEO that's moved on . . .

